# How many mossie bites did you get this year?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll start. So far about 6-8. Thankfully not in one day but I got about 5 in one day while trail riding. Those buggers are vicious on the uphills!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I assume you mean mosquitoes?

I haven't had one bite yet this year.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Got a few golfing with the old man the other day. Damn outdoors.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

4 a few days ago while walking my dog and 2 other ones a few weeks ago while walking my dog. So about 6, I'll expect a few more.

Is there a way to make it not swell up or itch?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Joeee said:


> Is there a way to make it not swell up or itch?


Not be allergic to the saliva 

The afterbite sold in North America sucks. There's one I get from Japan that's awesome. Afterbite contains <4% ammonia - the stuff from Japan has 21%  Look ma, no itching!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Joeee said:


> 4 a few days ago while walking my dog and 2 other ones a few weeks ago while walking my dog. So about 6, I'll expect a few more.
> 
> Is there a way to make it not swell up or itch?


If you can fight the urge to scratch the bite then it'll stay small and not grow larger as you stratch it. I find for the mossie bites I've gotten before and scratched that ended up penny or toonie size when when I shower I slowly turn the cold water off and let the hot water (to a tolorable hot water amount that is) run on the bites. It seems to numb out the itch for a few hours so I can sleep without itching up.

There is a product I've used many times last year called 'After Bite' which can be found at Shoppers or any phamacy. It is an enlarged pen sized applicator that you rub on the mossie bite and it relieves the itch in seconds as I've experienced. I think it was ~$2.50 for it and very thin to carry around in purses, pants, socks, etc.

Tho now I'm looking at wearing the mossie jacket more often as I'm not a fan of all the chemicals smeared on the body.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Not be allergic to the saliva
> 
> The afterbite sold in North America sucks. There's one I get from Japan that's awesome. Afterbite contains <4% ammonia - the stuff from Japan has 21%  Look ma, no itching!


I used afterbite from here and it works for me, I had a bite last week on the vein that was the size of a dime and 2 hours later it was totally gone.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Not be allergic to the saliva
> 
> The afterbite sold in North America sucks. There's one I get from Japan that's awesome. Afterbite contains <4% ammonia - the stuff from Japan has 21%  Look ma, no itching!


so are you recommending me to always have a bottle of pure ammonia on me? xD


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm lucky enough to not get any swelling or itching from mosquito bites. I find their noise more annoying than anything else  

Blackflies though, yea, I don't like them.


----------



## Optis (Jun 24, 2010)

I got a few while camping this year. i'm one of the lucky ones who doesnt get all swelled up and itchy. I heard that there is a patch (like nicotine patch) that keeps mosquitos away from you. I just googled it.

http://www.citytv.com/toronto/cityn...ito-patch-keeps-the-insects-away-for-36-hours

full of vitamin B1...not sure how or if it works.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Why do mosquitoes like my blood so much?????????????

My legs have been devastated on a weekly basis the last month or 2 since I've been either at a cottage or helping out at a camp on the weekend.

Please tell me what I can do/eat to stop them from being attracted to me!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Do you bathe with a scented soap? That often gets them going. That and not bathing. 

for legs, I'd just wear pants. I did brush clearing in provincial parks one summer, and it was either get eaten alive by mosquitoes, black flies and deer flies, or cover up with a sweater, heavy pants and a towel around your neck - if you only wear thin materials, you're wasting your time as you'll get bitten through it. 

Overheating < being eaten alive.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

U think mosquitos are attracted by the co2 we breathe out actually
Some people swear by Bounce dryer sheets to keep away mosquitos and also "no-see-ums"(sand fleas u get bitten by in mexico etc) 
U just tuck a couple sheets into ur socks or whatever  
I am allergic to both bites, so a mosquito bite on me looks like a bee sting lol. No-see-um bites usually itch for a few days-week on most people but lucky me gets up to 4 weeks of itching from them lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ugh I just got chewed up  I have around 20 or so, I did a horrible job with not scratching...

I had them trying for my eyes when I went out to try to take picks up in port hope. We had no bug spray stupidly and it was just a day after a heavy rain. Yikes! lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> Why do mosquitoes like my blood so much?????????????
> 
> My legs have been devastated on a weekly basis the last month or 2 since I've been either at a cottage or helping out at a camp on the weekend.
> 
> Please tell me what I can do/eat to stop them from being attracted to me!!


Long pants is one thing. Tho... mossie pants would help if you're in shorts. Very breathable and keeps them off you.

If sometimes gun tape the long pant legs when I'm in hte woods to keep any mossies from going up the pant legs. I had a few up the pant legs bites before and the mossie seems to to not get out easy are you're walking so you get bit a few times. Tho not as bad as some girls I've heard that got upskirt bit in the upper thigh and the 'hot zone'  

Shoppers IIRC sells the mossie pants seperately. Speaking of which think other people here can check around for where else they well mossie pants? Surplus shops? I know of the surplus shop www.fcsurplus.com Forest City Surplus in London.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Went camping in Algonquin park with my family last year and everyone had 10+ bites after 4 nights ecxept for me who escapd with zero. I guess i don't smell very good lol


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

With my bites... I find that making an "x" on the bite helps ease the itchyness.. 
I take my finger nail... press hard, then finish off making the "x" I do feel relief.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

+1 mossie bite for me tonight. >_<;; Just under the pant leg. Argh... next time I'm going to pull up the socks or gun tape the pant openings.


----------

